# The best of both worlds



## reinman (May 17, 2010)

Had some Nut Brown Ale to use up. Added some amber DME and let it ferment a week. Then today I added some bacon.

I put the bacon in the oven and baked it till it was crisp. Got rid of most of the fat and grease that way. Put it in some sanitized cheesecloth and dropped it in the fermenter.

My plan is to let it sit another week. But around day 5 I'll probably do a taste test to see where the bacon flavor level is.


----------

